
Ask HN: What are your less known AWS tricks? - UrbanPiper
Examples:<p>1. Using load balancer proxy instead of api gateway if requests &gt; 5 million per month<p>2. Use life cycle policies to do s3 object transitions.
======
pdelgallego
Use DynamoDB TTL, streams and AWS Lambda as a dynamic task scheduling
mechanism

